# Fat lady thighs



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know how they say a Cuban cigar is only a Cuban cigar if it has been rolled against the thigh of a fat Cuban lady.....well, that got me thinking about brewed coffee. I wondered whether their was actually any real difference between a brew method where you have used a steel spoon to stir the grind as opposed to an authentic Japanese bamboo stirrer.

What do you think?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

On Neighbours, Carl Kennedy once claimed he could taste when a metal spoon had been used to stir pasta rather than wood.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Does the Japanese bamboo stirrer have fat thighs or not?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Been here before. Stainless steel is not inert. Whether you can actually taste the difference is another matter.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Please, this is a serious thread for once....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Been here before. Stainless steel is not inert. Whether you can actually taste the difference is another matter.


My son, when he was 6 or so, always fet he could run faster if he had Nike shoes on......so this might purely be in the head then Patrick?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> On Neighbours, Carl Kennedy once claimed he could taste when a metal spoon had been used to stir pasta rather than wood.


I can always taste the 'metal' in any food stirred or whisked with it.

Dry taste in the throat.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I can always taste the 'metal' in any food stirred or whisked with it.
> 
> Dry taste in the throat.


Could that be Psychosomatic Ron?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

On a serious note







i've never been able to spot the difference from simply stirring with a stainless steel spoon but I'm pretty sure everyone can instantly tell the signature taste of a beverage that has been in a stainless steel thermos


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Could that be Psychosomatic Ron?


If you say so but in our household wooden spoons rule right up to the point of serving food onto a plate.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> If you say so but in our household wooden spoons rule right up to the point of serving food onto a plate.


I have both wooden and steel and silver serving spoons and stirring spoons. I cannot say that I can detect either way. I can certainly taste a difference though if I eat something from the silver spoons. I get a distinct taste then which is not pleasant. I must investigate more


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver cleaner???


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Make some brewed/pour over - try sipping it off a SS and, ideally, a ceramic spoon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Silver cleaner???


Definitely not...I never clean them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My sister is going to Cuba soon. I will ask het to bring me back an authentic cigar and an impostor and I will test them to see if I can detect a difference


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use a small metal whisk for v60 and chemex . it's always tasted spot on so I never questioned it


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

A bit of reading here which has some psychological elements and also references some studies that have been undertaken, specifically looking at taste from different metals used as cutlery.

http://www.flavourjournal.com/content/1/1/7

Time to invest in a gold plated set of spoons?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DaveC claims to be able to taste the difference between boilers made of different metals.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I use a small metal whisk for v60 and chemex . it's always tasted spot on so I never questioned it


Got to be bamboo stirrer - anything metal is just not Zen.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> DaveC claims to be able to taste the difference between boilers made of different metals.


That could be seriously misinterpreted.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I can see where this is all heading.... Do they make a wooden burr set for the EK43?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For me, the choice to use a stirrer made of something other than steel is a practical one - clanking a metal spoon about in a thin-walled glass brewer doesn't strike me as a great idea if you have an alternative (plastic/wood), also agitating the grounds in a paper filtered brew is less likely to tear the paper than with a steel spoon.

Lately I have been using a steel teaspoon to stir the surface of a drip brew before draw down...brew time/grind has a huge effect on the taste, I might alternate the next few, but brew parameters probably dwarf the effect of a few seconds contact with a steel spoon.

Carrying out the whole brew in steel brewer, I have noticed some differences there.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

gold is inert (hence using it in fillings).

Have you tried a gold spoon?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> gold is inert (hence using it in fillings).
> 
> Have you tried a gold spoon?[/quote
> 
> Only for cocaine


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds a bit Miami gangster bling for my tastes.

Do you find the Escalade easy to park in newcastle?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Sounds a bit Miami gangster bling for my tastes.
> 
> Do you find the Escalade easy to park in newcastle?


do you never know when I am not being serious?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> do you never know when I am not being serious?


Sorry - struggling to get past the double negative, but I'm assuming.... rarely.


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have heard from a few sources over the years that tomato's react with aluminium pans, and affects the taste.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tell you what I think. I think ridland will be beside himself with moral indignation at your title.

He's very sensitive like that. Expect a rude PM any moment!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Tell you what I think. I think ridland will be beside himself with moral indignation at your title.
> 
> He's very sensitive like that. Expect a rude PM any moment!


I think he would know the real deal. He does not strike me as the sort of chap to accept impersonators!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought the reason Hario gave for bamboo over steel was purely functional. Bamboo was less likely to scratch the insides or break the glass of the syphon. Could be wrong though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Way past functional - bamboo is Zen.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Also consider that Hario are Japanese, bamboo isn't hard to get hold of in Asia in fact they have so much of it, it may as well grow on trees.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Do you have your syphon in one of those miniature Zen gravel gardens and rake the stones to get to inner enlightenment?

Bamboo is a species of grass.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Who's got bamboo thighs?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ridland said:


> Do you have your syphon in one of those miniature Zen gravel gardens and rake the stones to get to inner enlightenment?


Every morning before a cold shower.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Not me but I am thinking of laying bamboo flooring. Supposed to be super resilient and as an added bonus, if I spill my coffee it will still taste nice when I lick it up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Not me but I am thinking of laying bamboo flooring. Supposed to be super resilient and as an added bonus, if I spill my coffee it will still taste nice when I lick it up!


No


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

not related,but, several years ago, a friend who was the local bbc rugby commentator for the newcastle falcons, invited me along to be a guest and to chip in every now and then. we were playing a much fancied french team who as it happened, we narrowly beat. with just a few minutes to go, I stood up and started looking around,and kev williams, as he always did tried to catch me out by switching the feed live to me, then saying, and what are you up to then David. My immediate reply was, I am looking for a fat lady and I hope she is singing...he did not stop chortling for ages....some people are easily pleased!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Who's got bamboo thighs?


I've been told a few times that I've got hollow legs.. Bamboo is hollow, so does that count?


----------

